# craftmaster water heater



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is a few pics froma water heater i found. Notice there is pex existing and I didn't worry about straightening it going up into the attic....fewer fittings mean better flow with the stuff anyway.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

My dad has a brand new in the box Craftmaster sitting in his basement right now. He retired to Kentucky in '87 and wanted me to bring him down a heater to keep on hand in case his failed. It is my understanding that you can't buy a heater in Ky unless your a licensed plumber. (at least that is what he told me) I bought that heater at Builders Square (remember those guys?) probably around 1990 and he hasn't needed a new one since.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I remember builders squares,I think we had one here for a while. When I got to this job the drain valve was broken off of the heater and semi flooding the outside utility room. The renter of the house had partially closed the valve but it didn't close all the way and leaked by alittle. I jammed a cork into the drain hole and cut everything loose and walked it to the door......it was full and its a 40 gal so it was somwhat heavy.....around 420 pounds i'd say.:laughing: The back leg crushed....you can see its gangsta lean while its peeing out the doorway.:laughing: I cut out all the looped up piping and cleaned it up alittle. It was repiped on the Hot side and it looked like their main objective was to just stop the leak and didn't care how it looked at all. I know the place is a dump but I think you should show alittle effort and not just make loops and run pipes wild. The copper looked bad so I cut all the bad sections out. The old galvy gas line was a trip too:blink: How bout that old vent pipe???? I love that stuff. It was pouring down rain the whole time almost and it was super hot in that little room. The H.O wanted to turn the dryer on?????? WTF Its hot enough lady:laughing:


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

Gotta love those H/O's who don't understand a couple of hours of inconvenience to let us finish the job. Kind of like when I was remodeling an upstairs bathroom and the H/O took a nice one downstairs and turned on the exhaust fan that terminated in the new remodel space. Do you get to recycle your hot water heaters there or just dispose of them?


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

TheMaster said:


>


This one makes me just want to go back to bed (maybe the nightmare will stop)... j/k. Good Pics TM!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Isnt that asbestos flu pipe>>>???*

looks like you had a good time..

I did no tknow it was against the law to sell a water heater in Kentucky.....I wonder why??.

I have had one of those old crumbly 
plastic drains break off and pour out
in my lap before....

isnt that asbestos flu pipe
I noticed that you changed it out too??

is that mandatory in your area to get rid ot it???


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Down N Dirty said:


> Gotta love those H/O's who don't understand a couple of hours of inconvenience to let us finish the job. Kind of like when I was remodeling an upstairs bathroom and the H/O took a nice one downstairs and turned on the exhaust fan that terminated in the new remodel space. Do you get to recycle your hot water heaters there or just dispose of them?


 I call a guy who sells scrap metal and he comes out and picks them up when i get 4 or 5 heaters or any other appliances. i sell all my scrap copper and brass.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> looks like you had a good time..
> 
> I did no tknow it was against the law to sell a water heater in Kentucky.....I wonder why??.
> 
> ...


 I believe it was asbestos. I'm not sure about the law on that and I hardly ever find much of it anymore. I'm sure theres a proper way to dispose of it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I believe it was asbestos. I'm not sure about the law on that and I hardly ever find much of it anymore. I'm sure theres a proper way to dispose of it.


 I'll come down and dispose of it for you.......We'll discuss the flat rate price when I get there......:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Airgap said:


> I'll come down and dispose of it for you.......We'll discuss the flat rate price when I get there......:laughing:


Yeah i bet you would :laughing:. I grind the stuff up an sprinkle it on my cereal in the morning......makes you tough Il plumber would know what to do with it for real.....I think he's certified in this matter. I have know clue but I'm sure you would need to seal off the neighborhood :laughing: They get serious about it as with most hazardous material. here a guy who owed a large painting co. contracted to sand blast a school and paint it. he got done with the blasting and then some inspector came by and checked the blasted paint for lead......it was full of it. It had also contaminated the dirt...they had to dig so many inches down and haul away all the dirt and bring in new. It costs the guy his business. bankrupt.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Yeah i bet you would :laughing:. I grind the stuff up an sprinkle it on my cereal in the morning......makes you tough Il plumber would know what to do with it for real.....I think he's certified in this matter. I have know clue but I'm sure you would need to seal off the neighborhood :laughing: They get serious about it as with most hazardous material. here a guy who owed a large painting co. contracted to sand blast a school and paint it. he got done with the blasting and then some inspector came by and checked the blasted paint for lead......it was full of it. It had also contaminated the dirt...they had to dig so many inches down and haul away all the dirt and bring in new. It costs the guy his business. bankrupt.


I do AB removal all the time. Come on, I got a price in my book for one glovebag. Just agree to the trip charge, and I'll take care of it....... _____________:whistling2:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*throw it in the dumpster*



TheMaster said:


> I believe it was asbestos. I'm not sure about the law on that and I hardly ever find much of it anymore. I'm sure theres a proper way to dispose of it.


it amazes me how excited peopel get over asbestos....
if they catch you throwing it away you can be fined ..

we watched a contractor demo some off old boiler lines a year ago and basically the way the contractor did this was just to put it in black garbage bags , tie them tight and then throw them in the nearest dumpster..

.I did not say a word......

.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> it amazes me how excited peopel get over asbestos....
> if they catch you throwing it away you can be fined ..
> 
> we watched a contractor demo some off old boiler lines a year ago and basically the way the contractor did this was just to put it in black garbage bags , tie them tight and then throw them in the nearest dumpster..
> ...


 Those dumpsters go to landfills that are approved to dispose of asbestos containing materials.


----------

